# What a gloat someone could have...Solid Redwood Burl table (not mine)



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

It makes me sad that I won't be bringing this baby home (NO ROOM), but maybe someone here can score a huge gloat. The tabletop and base are SOLID REDWOOD BURL and you can get it home for less than $170 shipped!! I have no affiliation with the seller.

Here's the link to the eBay listing that ends soon.

Here's a picture or two in case some sad soul looks at this after the sale has ended:

















Y'all better hurry, it ends soon.


----------

